# Hakenbindegerät Pro und Kontra



## Zanderfischer (12. Januar 2003)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Hakenbindegerät anzuschaffen. 
Ich kann auch ab 22er Haken mit den Händen binden, das ist nicht das Problem.
Ich hätte nun gerne ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von Euch und eventuell Preise, Marken, Bezugsquellen.

Vielleicht will sich ja auch jemand von seinem HBG trennen, dann kann er es mir gerne anbieten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Case (12. Januar 2003)

Ich kann Dir keine Erfahrungsberichte liefern, da ich alle meine Haken selber binde.
Aber wenn Du 22er Haken von Hand binden kannst, dann brauchst Du bestimmt kein Bindegerät. 
Ich bind nen neuen Haken so schnell an, wie andere brauchen um ein Fertigvorfach aus der Tüte zu kramen und an der Schnur zu befestigen.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Januar 2003)

Hi Zanderfischer
Ich hab seit ca.15 Jahren ein Hakenbindegerät was auch Askari anbietet(Seite 288)es ist Einfach zu bedienen und ich binde alle meine vorfächer damit bis Hakengröße 18 ,kleiner hab ich noch nicht Probiert da ich sie bis jetzt nicht brauchte.Da ich das Teil schon seit vielen Jahre benutze,kann ich mir das Hakenbinden ohne gar nicht mehr vorstellen,dazu sei noch erwähnt das ich auch ohne dieses Teil meine Haken binden kann nur so ist es einfacher und vor allem viel schneller.

Gruß Forellenudo #h


----------



## Guen (12. Januar 2003)

@all

Wie sieht so ein Teil denn aus und wie funktioniert es  ?


Gruss Guen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2003)

Schau mal im alten Thread  nach. Da sind auch Bilder drin und die Gebrauchsanweisung von Franky! :m


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Januar 2003)

So sieht das Gerät aus was ich benutze.


Forellenudo


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Januar 2003)

Hab es ein wenig vergrößert


----------



## Zanderfischer (12. Januar 2003)

Forellenudo

Was kostet das Gerät bei Askari?

VG Rudi


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Januar 2003)

Hi Zanderfischer
Das Gerät kostet 25.95eu bekommst es aber auch in anderen läden.Ist zwar nicht gerade billig aber auf dauer gesehen lohnt sich das Gerät,wenn man bedenkt wie lange ich schon damit arbeite.und wie gesagt habe ich bis 18er haken ohne probleme damit gebunden und schnell.

gruß forellenudo #h


----------



## Mühle (12. Januar 2003)

Das Gerät ist Weltklasse. Ich habe es auch seit einiger Zeit. Nie so saubere Haken gebunden wie damit. Und rasend schnell geht das auch noch. :m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Zanderfischer (12. Januar 2003)

Hört sich ja gut an. Wie gesagt ich kann auch so binden, aber wenn man es sich leichter machen kann?
Aber um die 25,-Euro kosten die Dinger wohl.
Muß ich mir mal original ansehen.
Vielen Dank :z  #h


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Januar 2003)

Gehst dir kaufen,mein erstes Teil hat 10 Jahre gehalten bis ich es am Rhein liegengelassen habe habe mir aber sofort ein neues gekauft.

es gibt nichts besseres


Forellenudo #h


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2003)

@ Zanderfischer:
Wenn Du mal in den Beitrag klickst, den Bellyboatangler da aufzeigt: dieses Hakenbindegrät funktioniert ohne Batterien und kostet zwischen 3 und 5 €. Ich habe hier immer noch &quot;mein erstes&quot; und das ist inwischen 7 Jahre alt. Haken Gr. 18 (kleiner brauche ich nicht) lassen sich immer noch damit binden!

Ich HATTE einmal son elektrischen Schnuffi, aber irgendwie kam ich damit nicht klar: der Knoten war sehr unsauber gebunden...


----------



## Zanderfischer (12. Januar 2003)

Bin gerade bei www.moritz-angelsport.de fündig geworden.
Der elektrische Hakenbinder kostet 16,95 Euro und der manuelle von Matchman kostet 1,95 Euro. Ich denke das sind super Preise.  
Werde ich wohl zuschlagen. Ich bin  nämlich ein Technikfreak.


----------



## Der Reisser (12. Januar 2003)

Hallo Bellyboatangler,

wenn ich deinen Link klicke bekomme dann rufe ich eine Partnervermittlung auf. Wolltest du das oder gibt es ein kleines Problem?


----------



## Forellenudo (13. Januar 2003)

Ich gucke gerade bei Angelsport Moritz rein und sehe das der Elektriche Hakenbinder dort ganze 8 Euro billiger ist wie bei askari und dann auch noch das gleiche gerät,das ist ja wohl der Hammer :r ,der ist sogar in vielen sachen billiger wie Askari  

Forellenudo


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Januar 2003)

@ Der Reiser
Das liegt am Board(saufl...). Passiert hin und wieder. Schau in alten Beiträgen in der gleichen Rubrik im November nach und such nach Hakenbindegerät!!!


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2003)

Hier der &quot;richtige&quot; Link:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/thread.php?threadid=9666&boardid=2&styleid=5

Das ihr bei Safeurl kann ich Euch begründen: BBa hat über die Suchfunktion den beitrag herausgesucht und angeklickt. Der Pfad, der dann angezeigt wird, ist nicht ganz der &quot;richtige&quot;. Unter diesem Pfad wurde der Beitrag über die Suchfunktion gefunden, aber kann nicht einfach als Link eingestellt werden. Da fehlt dann ein Zwischenschritt. Kopiert ihr den Beitrag direkt aus dem Forum heraus und NICHT über die Suche, dann klappts...


----------



## Scatman (17. Januar 2003)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch dieses Teil:


----------



## Lynx (17. Januar 2003)

@ Scatman, gibts da auch eine Beschreibung ?


----------



## Zanderfischer (17. Januar 2003)

@ Scatman

ist das nicht mehr zu Fliegen binden?


----------



## Zanderfischer (27. Januar 2003)

@ Forellenudo
@ all #h 

Hallo Udo,

hast Du noch die Bedienungsanleitung für Dein Hakenbindegerät?
Ich habe so ein Gerät ersteigert, aber ohne Anleitung.
Es wäre schön wenn Du oder jemand anderes eine Anleitung mailen könnte oder hier veröffentlichen würde.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Januar 2003)

Hi zanderfischer

Pm ist unterwegs.

gruß udo #h


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Januar 2003)

Hi Zanderfischer

Und haste noch was geübt? Wenn ja dann haste dir bestimmt ne Menge vorfächer schon gemacht #a 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Zanderfischer (29. Januar 2003)

@ Forellenudo

hallo Udo,
habe nur ein paar mal probiert, allerdings habe ich ein paar mal beim stramm-halten der Schnur (wohl zu stramm) die Schnur rausgezogen ;+ 
Bin aber auch momentan nicht so richtig fit:
Aber wie schon gesagt &quot;Übung macht den Meister&quot;.

Vielen Dank noch einmal für die Anleitung 
#6 

Ich haue mich jetzzt erst mal für ne halbe Stunde aufs Ohr,
bis dann
Rudi


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Januar 2003)

Hi Rudi

da haste wohl zu stramm gehalten aber du machst das schon.

Gruß udo #h


----------

